# Soft Spot In Floor?



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi there Outbackers!
We are taking in our Outback for its first service and we have our list of items we need repaired after owning our Outback for 2 months now.

One item is that we have a soft spot in the floor near a vent about 10" x 10" otherwise the floor is solid everywhere else. I was wondering what experience others have had with this repair? Any information would be appreciated. Im not expecting them to give me a hard time. I was more curious about the process it takes to fix a soft spot.

Thank you!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

There have been a couple of members that have had this issue, and as I recall it's not a particularly quick fix. I don't want to alarm you, because there could be a number of causes behind it, but it may come down to an issue of diminishing returns. In other words... Just how soft is it?

Good luck, and keep us posted!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

As I recall, the big issue was how it became soft in the first place. If there was some form of water leak, or is the glue that holds the layers of plywood breaking down.... and again, why. I think you (or rather, they) will find that the section which is bad, will need to be cut out and replaced with soild wood. Which will probably mean that the linolium covering it MAY need to be replaced. I say may, because I found in our RQS, the linolium wasnt glued down but rather held in placed by the walls/ heater vents/ carpet edge. If you pull a heater vent, you might find that the flooring lifts right up.


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok well now Im a little worried! But I have this feeling its not going to be a quick fix. I can press my foot about half my weight in the area and see the floor in a section about 10"x10" literally press down about a centimeter. I see visions of tearing apart our trailer to fix this, Im afraid!


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

UPDATE:
Our Outback is currently being worked on to repair a few small items, loose dining light, leak in kitchen faucet, our first boo boo and bent stabilizer jack and the big item the floor!!

They dropped the underbelly and found that the floor weakness began with the guy cutting the holes for the floor vents, he got a little excited and cut the holes a couple inches to far...ooppsss thus causing the weak area on only one side of each vent. So they are reconstructing/bracing the floor and should be done earlier than expected!!







Oh the other good news is the repairs will be all done from underneath!!!









On one hand Im glad that's all it was, on the other hand Im thinking how did that pass inspection! hehe I have this vision of the floor guy yelling to the linoleum guy, hey dude, I need you to glue the linoleum down a little earlier than expected!! LOL!

Julie


----------



## jrhaze (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks goodness for the forum. I purchased my 2010 Outback 270BH in November 09. I took it out for the first time last weekend and also noticed a weak spot in the floor by one of the heater vents. I wondered if it was a defect or if that was the way it was suppose to be. But after reading the forum I realize that this is a problem. The same guy must have cut the hole for my heater vent! lol I made an appointment to take my travel trailer back to the dealer to get it fixed. Did you have any problems in getting Outback to repair it under warranty??


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

jrhaze said:


> Thanks goodness for the forum. I purchased my 2010 Outback 270BH in November 09. I took it out for the first time last weekend and also noticed a weak spot in the floor by one of the heater vents. I wondered if it was a defect or if that was the way it was suppose to be. But after reading the forum I realize that this is a problem. The same guy must have cut the hole for my heater vent! lol I made an appointment to take my travel trailer back to the dealer to get it fixed. Did you have any problems in getting Outback to repair it under warranty??


That guy should be fired or watched more closely or maybe he should be the linoleum guy instead, take his saw away....LOLL!!

We knew it had to be an issue because everywhere else our flooring is rock solid, we had a friend look at it and we all agreed something was wrong..

We wondered if the service department at our dealership would give us a lame excuse as to why the floor was soft, but they completely agreed that the floor should not be soft like it was, so that made this whole process even easier.

We didnt have any issues whatsoever, I would say the only thing that took an extra few days is that they had to get Keystone's approval because the job is a fairly big one, having to drop the underbelly and remove other items in the path to get to the areas. But Keystone only took a couple days to get back to them and that was with the Christmas holiday. It is approx. a 14hr job not including dry time for certain processes, so plan to have your trailer in the shop for a few weeks.

You shouldnt have any issues, especially now that you know someone else who had the same exact issues.
Goodluck and let me know how it goes!! Oh and Congrats on the new trailer, we love our Outback!!! In fact we're having Outback withdraws, having not been able to camp for 3 weeks now....hehe


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

GILLIGAN STRIKES AGAIN!! 
Keystone needs to up their Q.C. a bit, I found all kinds of issues stemming from construction on my 28KRS.
eric


----------

